# Harbor Freight Mortising Machine



## Belg1960

Ron, just be sure when you buy the replacement chisels that they are long enough. I have a Jet version and Delta bits DON'T FIT!!


----------



## Tennessee

I bought this model way back in 1999. Cannot remember how many mortises I did, back when I was into reproduction furniture out of oak. It always worked good for me. You just cannot push it, keep the chisels sharp, and the posts lubed up. Have not used mine in a year or more these days. But I'd be hard pushed to sell it. Once in a while, even when you don't do much cabinetry, you need a mortise. Unless you are doing mortise and tenon all the time, this machine is OK.


----------



## knotscott

Mine is probably close to 10 years old at this point. Paid ~ $100, and have been really happy with it. I wouldn't want to make my living with this machine, but for the number of mortises that I do it's been great.


----------



## derrick3636

Nothing useful to add, but I pulled the trigger on one of these today. I went in to buy a couple casters and noticed they are discontinuing this model. It looks like they're moving to a different brand possibly. it was $98 out the door, so even if it turns out to be a POS, it won't set me back too much. I've kept eyes open on CL for a better branded used one for a while, and have come up empty. I messed around with the 1/4" chisel and it seemed to work fine. The fence/hold down is a joke, but I knew that going into it. The 6" XY vise at HF should solve that problem. I can make things work for the time being. The vise is not a necessity at this point. Overall, the review above seems right in line with the one I just bought.


----------



## Ocelot

I picked one up for $50 used a few years ago…. have used it on one project.

I bought an x/y vice, but have not set it up with the vice. It seems like I'll have some interference between the vice cranks and parts of the mortiser, but I think it can be modified to work around that.

Can you post photos of your set-up?

-Paul


----------

